# clarion nz500 problems



## cballa82 (Dec 27, 2010)

I recently put in a clarion nz500 head unit into my car, and starting today it started having some problems. the gps would go off in random directions without me doing anything, and it is randomly changing songs on both cds and my ipod on its own. It was installed professionally and worked perfectly up until today and I am very confused by this. any help or advice you could offer would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

cballa82 said:


> I recently put in a clarion nz500 head unit into my car, and starting today it started having some problems. the gps would go off in random directions without me doing anything, and it is randomly changing songs on both cds and my ipod on its own. It was installed professionally and worked perfectly up until today and I am very confused by this. any help or advice you could offer would be greatly appreciated. thanks


 I think Clarion offers a one year warranty, you can google them. Or take it back to who did the work, see if they can offer you advise.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

never heard of this problem before....I think the system has a built in navigation unit, and switching songs is controlled internally through the unit, so it sounds like a malfunction inside the unit which should be covered under the warranty, if under 1yr.


----------

